# Fruit



## i (Sep 4, 2004)

fruit is my fave food. but i balloon at even small quantities of this and other culprits such as milk/yoghurt. does anyone else suffer the same? any bright ideas as an alternative to starving? so much for healthy-eating. anyone know which fruits to avoid in particular?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you unballoon after you fart??Taking probiotics may help with bloat, especially if the bloat is intestinal and happens a couple of hours after eating.If it is immediate try digestive enzyme that have pancreatic enzymes in them.See if this helps at all http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp K.


----------



## Oak (May 31, 2004)

fruit gets me too espcially:melonstrawberriesapplegrapesorangesi can feel my stomach complian and it blows up like a balloon really quick and i'm vegetarian and lactose intollerent so this is all i need as well


----------

